# Front end noise - hwy speeds



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

just for the **** of it did you try getting the noise to happen at low speeds over a bump/speed bump/small pothole etc?


----------



## cncsparky (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't notice any noise at lower speeds, only highway. Not sure how I could "get the noise to happen at low speeds"?


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

how fast do you drive through a mall parking lot?

when you say front end, do you mean suspension, control arms, ball joints front end? or just the whole front end of the vehicle?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you feel it in the steering wheel at all? In my old car, that was a sign that the tie rod end bushings needed to be replaced. But 2014 is way too young for that.


----------



## cncsparky (Dec 6, 2014)

It just about got to be something loose underneath. Only hear it above 60 mph, usually close to 70. But this morning I drove 60 and heard nothing, but later on 60 into the wind and it started rattling again. 

I don't feel it in the steering wheel, either. Sounded this morning more in the front drivers side.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd go around the outside and rattle the aerodynamic elements of the car. That air dam under the front bumper, the panels behind that, the wheelwell covers, stuff like that. I'd think anything mechanical would show up at 60 (if not long before that), so I think this is some variation of a "flapping in the wind" thing.

The road test for this theory is to see if it's affected by the traffic around you. Does it change when you "draft" someone or get into their wake.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Is your Cruze a ECO?

Rob

Nevermind....re read post....LTZ.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you 'feel' any rattle or anything through the floor?

Rob


----------



## cncsparky (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes it does change when behind someone. I did go around it looking for anything loose and was under it last weekend during an oil change. Couldn't see anything obvious. I posted here thinking maybe someone else had seen this or was a common issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh so you have a wind noise, not a front end noise.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was also going to say, wind noise, have access to a wind tunnel? Something is flapping around, do you have dealer installed mud flaps? They sure can flap around.


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

I had a issue like you described. My hood when closed had a small amount of play. The rattle or thump would change when the air pressure on the hood changed like going from behind a large truck to beside it or in front. Grab the hood at the front if there is a lip and see if you have any play & adjust. Hope this helps.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Proper way to close the hood on these things is to hold it about a foot above the closed position and drop it.

But if you can close it by using the fingers of both hands below that ridge so you don't dent it, its too loose.


----------



## oilburner15 (Oct 25, 2017)

Were you able to find a resolution to this? My ‘15 Diesel started this a couple weeks ago and it’s driving me insane


----------



## Frizz3l (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm wondering will rain guards help keep the wind noise down. Or if at all, before I buy weather strip


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

You sure that it's wind/aero related and not the brake line vibration issue that happens around ~2K rpm? It'd sound like it's coming from the dash if it was that. 

Also you could check the rubber strip that that meets the hood edge at the bottom of the windshield is in position correctly.


----------



## vishalpatel1266 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have chevy Cruze 2014. And I’m having same issue at high speed. I took the car to dealership and they charged me but couldn’t find where the noise is coming from. Did anyone find solutions?


----------

